# Dialing In



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

I have my Leigh D4R dialed in using 3/4 pine. Will these settings hold true on poplar? I'm making a test blanket chest using poplar to lessen my chances of screwing up more expensive lumber and to keep the pucker factor low.


----------



## Bobmedic (Sep 24, 2010)

If the poplar is the same thickness then yes it will work. The species has little to do with the setup.


----------

